# Why are drugs popular/cool?



## Filter (Jan 23, 2009)

Constantly when ever drugs or a single drug is mentioned on TV/Internet/In Public people cheer or start talking about how good it is and how much they have done or have. I honestly don't see why you would be proud of doing illegal drugs or doing it even if it was legal.

For example if you watch some random stand up comic he will say something like "I just got done smoking a blunt" and they crowd will cheer because he said he smoked pot. I really don't see why people get so excited over it. And its not just on TV its in public such as schools and other places I will hear someone say something about drugs and then everyone around will explain in detail how messed up they got by doing the drug and how good it is.

When did drugs get so popular and common that most people just accept drugs as being okay in society? People make a big deal over video game violence yet drugs are not taboo. Whats the point of doing illegal drugs? It will only cause you health problems and more than likely kill you. Not to mention it ruins families by the user losing their job, committing crimes such as stealing from family to buy more drugs, and sometimes even worse.

Why are drugs popular/cool?


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 23, 2009)

don't see the point myself really....

but, at the same time, I don't think the police should waste their time regulating what people do to their own bodies.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 23, 2009)

Because World in global is going stupid.....and even more stupid by every minute!

I don't care if people like doing drugs, it's their own thing, but seeing bunch of people cheering on something that's only ruining them physically and mentally makes me laugh at them for the stupidity because they are obviously doing them for being cool, and to brag to other people how they live a "dangerous" life..


----------



## maduin (Jan 23, 2009)

because they are a universal life experience, you're thoughts on the subject, Filter, are purely based on anti-drug propaganda that you've heard from TV and teachers and ads, that is meant to keep people from experiencing something that is somethings very beneficiary towards your life.  From 1920 to 1933, alcohol consumption was made illegal in the US, and during that time the government was preaching how bad it was for families, how it destroyed lives and made the world a horrible place.  They were wrong and a new amendment was passed to ban the previous amendment that made it illegal.  

It's now in our constitution that we are free to drink alcohol, when before it was illegal because a handful of powerful men were able to brainwash other powerful men and the American public into thinking it was an evil thing.  

Some drugs are bad and some are good, most, like alcohol, require self control and moderation and they're perfectly fine.  They are mind expanding and let you view yourself, the people around you, and the world in many different ways that you would've never seen without the aid of a drug.  The world becomes much more beautiful once you can see it from all perspectives and all angles, which is what drugs like marijuana and mushrooms let you do.  It can also become quite ugly, but seeing it as ugly lets you see where you need to fix things.  People have a built in bias based on their beliefs and morals that cloud theirs thoughts from the truth of the world, but drugs blows away those clouds to shine light on the truth of the world.

People who abuse drugs are people who are already predisposed to self-abuse, drugs aren't the problem, it just happens to be that that person's personality is already a little off.  Just like guns, guns aren't inherently bad, it's the people who use guns as a tool for violence.  

Drugs aren't for all people, but if you've never experience it, you have no room to talk or to state your opinion on the matter unless you know what you're talking about.  It would be like me saying the PSP sucks because I've only played the Nintendo DS.  

Our past 3 US Presidents (including Obama) have admitting to using drugs at some point in their life (at least cocaine and alcohol and marijuana) and I'm sure those experiences have changed their lives for the better.  Some people will do drugs during their late teens and 20's and then stop, it helps with emotional growth and teaches you how to mature and helps with social interaction with your peers.  

Yesterday, I did 3 pills of ecstasy throughout the day and went about my daily business, hung out with friends, ran some errands and just biked around.  Nobody knew I was on it, but all day I felt great and was in a very good friendly move, I felt like being out and about, socializing, making new friends and just doing good acts of love towards my friends.  Sometimes people are just socially awkward, they don't think that anyone likes them, or cares what they have to say or that anyone in the world really cares at all about them, drugs get rid of those inhibitions, they get rid of the doubt and depression in your head that is caused by how fucked up the world really is.  Prescription (legal) drugs are the bad ones, they are more potent then anything you'd find on the street.  

Adderal and Ritalin (used to treat ADD and ADHD) are just forms of Meth that are legalized.  Morphine is heroine.  The majority of people who die of drug overdoses are from prescription drugs sold legally by doctors who are being paid by Pharmaceutical companies to promote their drugs.  Learn the truth about drugs, don't listen to what TV ads and teachers tell you, they are told by the government to tell you these things and the government doesn't always know what's right for you, just look at the recent War on Terror, one of the biggest mistakes made the US government since the War on Drugs and Prohibition of alcohol and marijuana. 

Drugs set you free if that's what you truly want, drugs enslave you if you have no self control.


----------



## Filter (Jan 23, 2009)

maduin said:
			
		

> Drugs aren't for all people, but if you've never experience it, you have no room to talk or to state your opinion on the matter



See that is where you are wrong. You don't have to experience drugs to state facts or opinions about them. I know people personally that did meth and it ruined their life and their families.

Also your weak if you think you need to drugs to get by in life. There are always people who have it way worse than you that never needed drugs to make it through their whole life.


----------



## maduin (Jan 23, 2009)

Filter said:
			
		

> maduin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you just proved your ignorance right there.  Sorry I wasted my time.  Don't asked questions that you don't want answers to.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 23, 2009)

I believe it is mainly because of teenage rebellion.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 23, 2009)

Drugs, whether they be in the form of alcohol, psychedelic mushrooms and plants, or the poison of a living animal diluted down, have been a part of man's history since he first stood up and knew he was alive. Even animals like wild pigs, horses, elephants and monkeys will eat fermenting fruit in the knowledge that they will become drunk, even though they don't know what being drunk is. Are the people who take drugs taking them because they are bad people, people who are self destructive, or people who just want to flout the law? Or are they people with an age old instinct they cant fight?

Are the people who applaud drug takers in public stupid, following a fad that is glamorised, immature or trying to be cool? Or are they just following a natural built in pack mentality people gathered together have always experienced since the dawn of man? Are the people who deride these people morally correct, responsible and law abiding? Or are they in fact defective, and missing some sort of built in need their ancestors possessed, which is in fact part of their evolution? 

Is a shaman, in the middle of a jungle performing an age old ritual high on cocaine bad? Is the aborigine tribesman walking the dessert communicating with the spirits of the world high on pituri doing something wrong, which should be punished? What has changed from that time to this one? Why are these things bad enough now that people can loose their liberty for doing them?

Your question is not simple, its a deep complex philosophical puzzle that may never be answered.


I certainly don't have the intelligence to even begin answering it.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 23, 2009)

You can't compare any drug, especially meth, to weed.


----------



## Filter (Jan 23, 2009)

maduin said:
			
		

> Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 23, 2009)

My opinions on the matter are similar to those of maduin although permit me a tweak on them. I will agree it is a matter of perception though.
For a start have you been to many medicine cabinets or turned on the TV recently I see
sleep both getting some and waking from medicated.
I see the digestive system medicated in every way possible.
I see all types of waking mental state able to be changed.
You have caffeine used by millions.
You have alcohol used by about as many.
You have tobacco (a drug of little medical benefit although there is some) used by millions.

If you want to take it a step further how many times have you necked a bunch of sugary foods for the "instant pick me up". Synthetic sugars are not easy chemistry. 

A bit of searching is sure to give examples of how (ab)use of these has the ability to mess you up.

History also plays a part which maudin touched upon and I see no reason to expand upon right now.

I will say maduin's point about the legal drugs (as in pharmaceuticals and not the alterations on existing drugs to make them legal) is a bit narrow minded in that there are not too many classes of drugs*, my knowledge of pharmacology is not all that it could be so we are going to run into a wall with regards to what I know but I can tell you small changes on complex organic compounds (which most drugs are) can have profound effects, hell even geometric isomerism: same chemical makeup and bonds but some bonds are spun around on an axis: http://usm.maine.edu/~newton/Chy251_253/Le...ricIsomers.html affects things, the most pertinent example is probably thalidomide: http://www.chromatography-online.org/topics/thalidomide.html which when the right version is used is safe for babies.

*a the risk of a broad generalisation and my invoking witchcraft psychology most drugs act on neurotransmitters (you will probably have heard of serotonin, dopamine and possibly gaba), you may want to ask why glutamate is only just starting to be investigated (for what it is worth PCP affects this). The risk is high but so is the potential reward, this lack of desire to experiment is one of the reasons I am not a great fan of psychology as it presently exists.

I would certainly never say there are no negative effects of drugs but those you describe are as maduin mentioned suffered by those with lack of control; heroin is often used as an example of a terrifically addictive drug but when you look at the stats from Vietnam (a stressful time for all concerned if you ask me) which had high usage rates by anyones estimate yet most repeat uses do not seem that high ( http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/bsc/...taar9.alexandra ), granted injection versus other methods of taking it come into play.
Just to wind it into another point you mention violent games, as the media is often quick to tell us some of the less desirable elements of our society have played games that could be considered violent at some point. Is this a game causing or someone predisposed to things being drawn to a game. Alcoholism has been documented to run in families (no sources right no other than http://pubs.niaaa.nih.gov/publications/Fam...ory/famhist.htm but I am sure I can dig one up), is it such a stretch to say the ability to go off the rails is also applicable to "hard drugs".

Also meth (speed) is not so popular in Europe but most of the methods used to cook it up (see bathtub meth) are what does the damage. That is not to say it lacks the ability to mess you up but it is not a binary state of affairs.

You mentioned marijuana, not to start on that route but I will say the statistics speak for themselves with regards to how many people truly suffered from it. Compare it to something like alcohol and then tell me it is worse. Also it is legal in parts of the world; how does that fit in.
Secondly the legality of things is also debatable; see for instance the recent UK dowgrading and subsequent upgrading of cannabis and how the scientific community decried the lack of science used in the debate (the opinions of the experts consulted were ignored: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/11/25/ca...s_lords_debate/ ). Should logic trump law; consider some muslim countries where women are kept covered where there is no logical reason to. Presuming I word it properly but still voice disapproval I am sure to encounter and element of "it is there country and they can do as they please".
Next up is age at which things are "legal", this varies over the world but more importantly age comes with an assumed physical state (the effect of alcohol is linked to body mass amongst other things).

One further point and just to round off the perception thing: when you see people running around going "whooooo" at a party consider that it takes a bit longer than you might think for alcohol (especially what passes for beer stateside) to take effect.

Finally when debating general stuff your own experiences are of little use as they rarely represent the general state of things. For example there were 4 adults in the room last night and 3 of us had a considerable level of knowledge of electronics; obviously 75% of the world do not have that.

And just to go against my own point my only method of mind expansion is sleep deprivation, the only medicine I have used has been a decongestant and antibiotics as and when they are needed. I have no objection to people doing anything either as long as it does not adversely affect others.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jan 23, 2009)

Filter said:
			
		

> When did drugs get so popular and common that most people just accept drugs as being okay in society?


Long before they ever got illegal/"not accepted"


----------



## Styles420 (Jan 23, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Because World in global is going stupid.....and even more stupid by every minute!
> 
> I don't care if people like doing drugs, it's their own thing, but seeing bunch of people cheering on something that's only ruining them physically and mentally makes me laugh at them for the stupidity because they are obviously doing them for being cool, and to brag to other people how they live a "dangerous" life..



People are, by nature, rebellious - the more someone tells us we can't do something, the more a part of us wants to do it. That's why you hear all the stories about Catholic school girls cutting loose and becoming wilder than most, because they're so repressed in their youth. There are times where a verbal warning will keep someone out of harm's way, but more often we just have to put our hands on the stove once (we won't do it twice!) The best lessons in life, the ones that stick with us the most, are the ones learned the hard way. Tell a kid to wear his helmet every time he goes for a bike ride, and he'll resent you for "nagging" him. But let him go out one time, and fall and hit his head, and suddenly you don't even have to mention it to him anymore - he remembers the pain of his head hitting the pavement.

The trick is to let people teach themselves to _want_ to do things the right way. If they never have a chance to experience the pitfalls of the wrong way, then they will never truly understand *why* it's the wrong way. There are life lessons where you obviously don't want them to learn first hand, of course - "If you shoot yourself in the head, you'll die" would be one extreme case. For those, they usually get the message by hearing about someone else who did it (or common sense, for my example 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

The other side of it is gov't propaganda - marijuana isn't nearly as bad as they want us to believe (it's a hell of a lot better and safer than alcohol). Marijuana alone will never kill you - you can't overdose on it. It doesn't cause blackouts or destroy organs (smoking it isn't the only way to use it - and if you smoke it with a vaporizer, you don't inhale the tars and plant materials that could cause cancer the way cigarettes do). It has been made illegal due to political motivations. For example, Du Pont Chemical company lobbied against it - because it was grouped with hemp (which contains only trace amounts of THC), and hemp rope is the strongest natural rope known to man. Du Pont had just developed their synthetic fiber rope, but it couldn't compete with something that was cheaper, stronger, and all-natural. Now the damage has been done - hemp is no longer the taboo it was, but everyone is so used to the synthetic replacements that they don't know what they're missing. 

Now, compare the gov't scare tactics used to discourage marijuana use to the tactics used for the truly dangerous drugs like meth, cocaine and heroin - they kinda make pot seem just as bad. So when a kid grows up hearing all these messages, and either has a friend that tries pot, or tries it himself, he gets the wrong message - pot didn't do all the bad things the gov't said it would, so surely the gov't lied about the other drugs, too... right? Wrong, of course, but they don't figure that out until they've already tried them - but then they're hooked. And that's the only way pot could be construed as a gateway drug. If the public messages about it were honest, and the laws weren't skewed by outside agendas, I don't think the other drugs would be quite as bad in America. I doubt their use would stop altogether - there will always be those fools that are attracted to bigger, badder things.

If I had my way, the gov't would take a different approach entirely. I have two ideas, one much more radical than the other. I would at least like to see the legality of pot and alcohol switched (an alcoholic father is a huge motivating factor their 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). On the more radical side, it would be interesting to see how things changed if the gov't said, "Do what you want." Then, it wouldn't be a social taboo, which attracts a lot of teenagers just on the principal. And anyone still dumb enough to get hooked on the hardcore drugs will eventually kill themselves off (we let alcoholics do it, why not meth heads?) True, some loved ones would be lost at first, but eventually the genetic predisposition to addiction would work its way out of the gene pool - things usually need to get worse before they can get better. And when that time comes, families would no longer be torn apart by drugs and alcohol, as there wouldn't be nearly as many whacked out nut jobs reproducing. It wouldn't be an overnight solution by any means, but there rarely is a quick solution to a problem this big.

So that's my rant on drugs


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 23, 2009)

hmm, 

to avoid looking narrow minded i should probably expand opon my previous post.  just to add that as well as not seeing the point in illegal drugs, I don't really see the point in alcohol or any other legal drug with no medical benefit.  all it is doing is artificially altering your state of mind.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 23, 2009)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> all it is doing is artificially altering your state of mind.



My question then is what is the problem with doing this?


----------



## Smuff (Jan 23, 2009)

Drugs are popular and cool because someone is telling everyone "No way you can't do this" and a certain proportion of society will automatically respond to this kind of stimulus by replyng "Fuck You yes I can !"



That and they are fun


----------



## Filter (Jan 23, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> UltraMagnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It leads to murders, theft, and other crimes. If the drugs alters your state of mind then you will do things you normally don't do.

A few weeks ago a guy few streets down killed himself and his wife over drugs. If the drug was not prescribed to you then you should not be taking it.


----------



## Styles420 (Jan 23, 2009)

Filter said:
			
		

> FAST6191 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usually, people kill people over drugs because of the black market nature of them - if I go to buy some crack and get ripped off, I can't exactly report it to the police like I could if Radio Shack is knowingly selling faulty TVs.

And as far as the drugs that make people act crazy  - I agree with you there. Meth (and adderal), cocaine, and alcohol are all notorious for making people act irrational. Pot usually just makes people take a little (lot) more time to consider things... but if you're not the type to jump someone for their shoes when you're sober, pot won't suddenly turn you into a violent thief.


----------



## Smuff (Jan 23, 2009)

Filter said:
			
		

> A few weeks ago a guy few streets down killed himself and his wife over drugs. If the drug was not prescribed to you then you should not be taking it.
> 
> And how do you know the guy down the street killed himself and his wife "over drugs" ? Could have been anything really.
> 
> QUOTEbut if you're not the type to jump someone for their shoes when you're sober, pot won't suddenly turn you into a violent thief.


Damn right...... when I used to do pot I wasn't jumping for anything or anyone. If I needed a new pair of shoes the owner would have had to walk over to me, unlace them themselves, hand them to me and then beat themselves up for me.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 23, 2009)

why, oh why do you need ecstacy in your life just to be social?!?!?!


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 23, 2009)

Drugs (including the likes of alcohol, nicotine and caffine) are popular for the same reason they've always been popular, because they're enjoyable in varying degrees to people.  There's little mystery about it.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Whats the point of doing illegal drugs? It will only cause you health problems and more than likely kill you. Not to mention it ruins families by the user losing their job, committing crimes such as stealing from family to buy more drugs, and sometimes even worse.



Are you lumping people who enjoy the odd drink or spliff in along with habitual heroin addicts?


----------



## Styles420 (Jan 23, 2009)

rambozotheclown said:
			
		

> Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you still may not have realized that you just got a new pair of shoes for at least 5 minutes... lol

Everyone I've ever met, that I've seen do meth, coke, prescription drugs (recreationally) or alcohol, always changes while on their substance of choice - they're different people regardless of tolerance to the drug.

On the other hand, I have known many potheads that seemed exactly the same when they were high (I used to live in an area where literally about 80% of the population smoked at least occasionally, and at least 40% smoked all the time - it's basically legal there now)


----------



## Filter (Jan 23, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Drugs (including the likes of alcohol, nicotine and caffine) are popular for the same reason they've always been popular, because they're enjoyable in varying degrees to people.  There's little mystery about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't get what your asking? But doing heroin is foolish and dumb. Everyone defending pot but I am talking about all illegal drugs not just pot. I know people I have been around who do drugs are not my ideal people to hang out with even if they are not under the influence right at that time. Their attitude about life is horrible and are annoying to be around.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 23, 2009)

Filter said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're lumping all drugs and drug users together (or more specifically, you're lumping all users of drugs that happen to be illegal in America together) which is exactly the kind of unhelpful attitude which has been responsible for the drug problem in the western world - ie, education that implies that if you smoke a bit of weed you're starting on an irreversable spiral into a life of crime, madness and death.  This kind of absurd hyperbole, which anyone with even a passing real-life experience of drugs can see is not true is the reason that people don't listen to drugs education with a genuine message that needs to be told.  Lumping all illegal drugs together also implies that the legal drugs that the government want to you consume are in some way harmless, when many of them are far more dangerous than the ones they want you not to take (Usually the ones which are most difficult for them to tax). 

There are countries where the drug alcohol is illegal, and it's certainly illegal for a reason - alchol can cause illness, death violence, can ruin families and have a very harmful efect on society.  Is a person who drinks in that coutnry a drug user who just does it ebcause it's "cool" and is going to end up ruining his family and stealing from his mother?  there are many different drugs and many different drug users, I think the extremely broad brush you are using and the kind of absurd exagerations are a sign of your ignorance on the subject.


----------



## Maktub (Jan 23, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> UltraMagnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right.

Like, isn't eating bread artificially altering the state of things? Thinking is also an artificial way to alter your mind.

In fact, all drugs do (at least psychotropic drugs and anyone correct me if I'm wrong - drugs like alcohol take effect almost entirely by destroying brain cells) is boosting the brain's capacity to inject substances already present in the human body. Those proccesses have been reported to happen in highly skilled Yogi during their trances, thus having nearly no effect on them when "artificially" doing so (http://www.miqel.com/entheogens/neem-karoli-baba-lsd-alpert.html).


----------



## Filter (Jan 23, 2009)

All I am saying you don't want some random druggie that just got high to start shooting random people or maybe someone in your family because he can't get his fix. 

There is no point of doing drugs other than to cure or help a sickness or disease which a doctor has prescribed to you. And if you are doing drugs other than that then you need help because you have a problem because you are using the drugs to fill some void or think it makes life easier.


----------



## Styles420 (Jan 23, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Usually the ones which are most difficult for them to tax



Exactly. There are proven medicinal uses for pot - it lowers ocular pressure, which is the cause of pain and vision problems for glaucoma patients. It also reduces (sometimes eliminates) nausea, and stimulates appetite - both of which are great for cancer patients (and hangovers, coincidentally). But it would be difficult for the gov't to tax a plant - they don't collect anything for our tomatoes and corn from our garden, because it would probably cause riots if they tried.

Yet they allow us to drink alcohol - it's just illegal for us to make our own. We can brew our own beer in small quantities, but try to distill hard liquor, and they'll throw your ass in prison and lose the key.

This is leading to a discussion about natural cures... the gov't won't allow a product to claim that it cures anything, even if labratory tests around the world have proven it, unless they approve it - and they won't ever approve anything natural because we could produce it ourselves. Instead, they want to force pills down our throats, because pills are a lot more difficult to make - you need a lab and extensive knowledge in chemistry. Oh yeah, and even with the knowledge and the equipment, they still won't let a guy make his own aspirin - that's a federal offense.


----------



## Styles420 (Jan 23, 2009)

Filter said:
			
		

> All I am saying you don't want some random druggie that just got high to start shooting random people or maybe someone in your family because he can't get his fix.
> 
> There is no point of doing drugs other than to cure or help a sickness or disease which a doctor has prescribed to you. And if you are doing drugs other than that then you need help because you have a problem because you are using the drugs to fill some void or think it makes life easier.



Those druggies wouldn't have trouble getting their fix if the drugs weren't illegal. Then they could kill themselves in peace, and the problem would die out on it's own.

And not everyone that uses a substance is troubled - why are you on this forum? Because you play video games, right? Aren't video games just filling a void? Before kids had video games and all the fancy toys they have these days, they used to entertain themselves with simple things like tops, yo yos, and pushing wagon wheels down the street with sticks. Everything we do that isn't productive is just to fill a void. So you're a video game addict, and you need an intervention, because you're troubled.

My name is Styles, and I'm an entertainment-aholic


----------



## Filter (Jan 23, 2009)

Styles420 said:
			
		

> Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drugs =/= Video games

Two whole different things completely. You don't shoot video games in your veins or drink video games you play them so I have no clue how you are even comparing the two. Funny how video games are legal and drugs are not. 

You don't see people shooting random people because they cant afford to buy themselves a Nintendo Wii.

You don't play video games because you think it will make life easier but people who do drugs do they take them and they think that all their personal problems will go away when they get high.


----------



## ConJ (Jan 23, 2009)

I know from personal experience, and people i know, that some drugs can be bad. ie heroin, cocaine, crack, and crystal meth to name the worse four. Ive met some pretty messed up heroin/crack addicts over the years, and theres no denying that drugs can seriously f**k you up. 
However, i smoke a bit a cannabis, and i dont see anything wrong with that. It doesnt turn me into a homicidle manic. Far from it in fact. I have really bad anxiety problems, and cannabis and computer games really help to alleviate my symptoms.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 23, 2009)

I've known people who wasted their education and dropped out of uni because they did nothing but play games, and there have been people who've shot their parents dead in order to get back a game that was confiscated from them, there have been Koreans who played games non stop in a multi-day session literally until they died.  I don't think you can lump all gamers in with that guy any more than you can compare someone who has the odd spliff or pill with someone who steals to fund their meth habit, or a violent habitual drunkard with someone having a can of lager at a barbeque.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> All I am saying you don't want some random druggie that just got high to start shooting random people or maybe someone in your family because he can't get his fix.



Yeah, and I don't want a guy who's drunk off his face mowing me down in his car or beating the life out of me because I looked at him the wrong way, but I'm not going to slap a glass of wine out of someone's hand and call them a loser.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 23, 2009)

Filter said:
			
		

> FAST6191 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that not the point?

Case in point "Have a beer and loosen up".

Finally is prohibition was effective would it have not already worked?


----------



## Styles420 (Jan 23, 2009)

Filter said:
			
		

> Styles420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And plenty of people play video games to get their minds off of life's troubles temporarily - and I have known plenty of people who let other parts of their lives fall apart because they only want to play video games. There's an epidemic right now with people who give up the real world to live their lives out on games like World of Warcraft. I know, drugs and video games aren't as similar as, say milk and orange juice - but you don't have to take the comparison so literally, there's a deeper concept in the metaphor that takes a higher level of thinking to understand. Maybe it's true what they say, about video games rotting your brain...

The point is not what each does to your body, but what they do to your life in general. Just like some people play video games without troubles, many people do drugs without letting them screw up their lives. On the other hand, there are plenty of people who let video games get in the way of things like school and work, just like people who do the same with drugs.


----------



## Filter (Jan 23, 2009)

Styles420 said:
			
		

> Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Playing 1 video game has no risk what so ever of killing you. Doing crack 1 time might kill you. 
Little kids can go to the store and buy video games. Can little kids go buy drugs at the store?
Letting video games ruin your life is completly different than drugs. Drugs kill other Innocent people, ruining your life on WoW only screws up that person.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 23, 2009)

I will say few words as I have never used drugs. You say that drugs (video games) can cause you to: steal, shoot up  schools, do bad things, etc. I truly think you are very wrong. And oh my god, dejavu! I think I just heard Jack Thompson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> You don't play video games because you think it will make life easier but people who do drugs do they take them and they think that all their personal problems will go away when they get high.



You do play video games to make your life easier and you do want all of you problems to just go away. Books, video games, movies and drugs have one thing in common: it's called escapism.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 23, 2009)

Styles420 said:
			
		

> And plenty of people play video games to get their minds off of life's troubles temporarily - and I have known plenty of people who let other parts of their lives fall apart because they only want to play video games. There's an epidemic right now with people who give up the real world to live their lives out on games like World of Warcraft. I know, drugs and video games aren't as similar as, say milk and orange juice - but you don't have to take the comparison so literally, there's a deeper concept in the metaphor that takes a higher level of thinking to understand. Maybe it's true what they say, about video games rotting your brain...
> 
> The point is not what each does to your body, but what they do to your life in general. Just like some people play video games without troubles, many people do drugs without letting them screw up their lives. On the other hand, there are plenty of people who let video games get in the way of things like school and work, just like people who do the same with drugs.



Who has not met someone who having gone right in for a career and neglected other parts of their lives (the bank manager thing of high stress and kicking the bucket early makes for a great example).

Also assuming we have the hunter gatherer thing down how are work and/or education more important than playing games?

I first saw the argument in a Billy Connolly sketch but it rings true for me: many say things about the "takes years off your life" and he then posits that it is the 20 extra years when you are 70, who cares when you can do more at 30.

Edit: found it.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 23, 2009)

Filter said:
			
		

> Playing 1 video game has no risk what so ever of killing you.
> 
> Tell that to the Korean guys who've died during marathon sessions of a new game.
> 
> ...



The biggest threat to the lives of other people caused by drugs is soley due to their illegality and the crime it causes.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

Filter said:
			
		

> Styles420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where the hell do you get the doing crack 1 time might kill you thing?  Hell, crack isn't even the 1 smoke and your hooked drug that it's made out to be.  People have died from it for sure, but people have also died from eating peanuts.

As for the WoW comment, what happens if the guy who becomes addicted is the breadwinner of the family.  That's a whole family fucked simply because some bloke prefers to live in a fantasy world.  It's happened several times already.

edit : Also as far as your "People are always different when they're on drugs" statement, I've been on here in various states of soberness.  Ranging from smoked up (weed) to pilled up (ecstacy) and as far as I'm aware I'm always pretty much the same.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 23, 2009)

The perpetuated myth of "If you do XXXX once you're hooked!!!" results in people taking the drug again because they wrongly belive they're addicted to it.  These kinds of exagerations are one of the reasons the war on drugs has been such an epic failure.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 23, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> All I am saying you don't want some random druggie that just got high to start shooting random people or maybe someone in your family because he can't get his fix.
> 
> There is no point of doing drugs other than to cure or help a sickness or disease which a doctor has prescribed to you. And if you are doing drugs other than that then you need help because you have a problem because you are using the drugs to fill some void or think it makes life easier.



Soft drugs  like alcohol and weed can be consumed within your social group without any problems for the society. The void you would be filling in such an occasion is having a good time with friends.


----------



## Styles420 (Jan 23, 2009)

Filter said:
			
		

> Playing 1 video game has no risk what so ever of killing you. Doing crack 1 time might kill you.
> Little kids can go to the store and buy video games. Can little kids go buy drugs at the store?
> Letting video games ruin your life is completly different than drugs. Drugs kill other Innocent people, ruining your life on WoW only screws up that person.



So you mean that someone who does nothing but play WoW, who therefore has no job, and no money to pay rent or buy food, won't ever die? Even though he will end up on the streets starving?

And we can buy liquor at the liquor store, yet that will kill you, so the rationality of "Can I buy it legally" means nothing.

Also, I'm not referring to the person who tries something once - yes, drugs are _more_ harmful, but that's not the point - the point is the potential for any harm at all. And in that respect, marijuana is a hell of a lot healthier than alcohol, yet which one is legal? So again, legality means nothing.

I'm going to guess that you're young, preteen or early teen... and you're still caught up in the propaganda of drug "education." Wait until you've lived life a little, then look back on this conversation - I think your opinions, while not changed completely, will have altered just a little. Wait until you meet a real alcoholic, maybe someone you care about, and see how it affects them. Wait until you find out that your good friend has been smoking pot for years and you never knew. I can almost guarantee that you will meet someone that fits both of those profiles, and the day you realize it, your eyes will open just a little wider.

Yes, crack, heroin, speed, ecstasy and alcohol have no redeeming value. They cause a lot of harm, both physically and emotionally. But they aren't representative of all drugs. LSD has been proved to be a mind enhancing drug, though overuse can cause harm. Marijuana has many confirmed benefits when used in moderation. Mushrooms can't kill you, though the trip resulting from too much could cause a psychotic breakdown that could, potentially, lead to something like falling out of a window. But think about this - take too much potassium, and it actually becomes toxic - it can actually kill you. But potassium is good for you, right? Yes - in the right amount.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 23, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We already did moderation but in a more scientific sense lessening the dose alters the effect: cocaine for example is a local anaesthetic. At what level do "hard drugs" then become acceptable (doses of medicinal drugs are frequently in the milligrams whereas cocaine can still be measured in grams.


----------



## Maktub (Jan 23, 2009)

Filter said:
			
		

> Playing 1 video game has no risk what so ever of killing you. Doing crack 1 time might kill you.
> Little kids can go to the store and buy video games. Can little kids go buy drugs at the store?
> Letting video games ruin your life is completly different than drugs. Drugs kill other Innocent people, ruining your life on WoW only screws up that person.


Epilepsy?

Allergenic shock because of using tampons?

Anything can kill you by using it only once. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit:

_But what I am saying that normal people who don't do illegal drugs don't have to fucking suffer because some dumb ass wants to rob a store for money for drugs or some guy snaps from doing a drug. How would if feel if someone robbed your home or killed your family just because of a drug?_

What are you saying "normal people"? Do you know how many people are into drugs? And not only the legal ones? Most people I know are. And I don't live in a Ghetto, mate. My mother's been into hash and marijuana for ages. She'd only stop while pregnant. She's one of the most admirable people I've ever known, has a degree and is vastly cult and educated.

If by normal you mean "corresponding to an ideal", then I have nothing to say. You want people to match your ideas, then you're going to suffer. Hash is like tobacco in Morocco, for example.


----------



## Filter (Jan 23, 2009)

Of course other people kill people over other reasons and sometimes no reason at all. Yes some people are basically fucked in the head already without video games and with out drugs and just kill people for the hell of it. 

But what I am saying that normal people who don't do illegal drugs don't have to fucking suffer because some dumb ass wants to rob a store for money for drugs or some guy snaps from doing a drug. How would if feel if someone robbed your home or killed your family just because of a drug?

Of course people who do drugs on this forum tell me I have a fucked up outlook. I can say the same for you for doing the drugs but that's just your opinion and mine and they are just that. And you don't know how I base my opinions on propaganda you don't. I base my opinions on what I have seen personally in my life. And most of the time drugs usually fuck things up for everyone most of the time.

You have a right to your opinion and so do I so don't tell me where or how I got mine from.


----------



## da_head (Jan 23, 2009)

holy shit, some of you guys like writing walls of text lmao.

well i can speak from experience that drugs are overrated. a few months ago, i tried out weed for the first time. it felt something like being tipsy (slightly drunk), while having a sore throat. pretty MEH

EDIT: o fuck, i missed out on my 2000th post >.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

Filter said:
			
		

> Of course other people kill people over other reasons and sometimes no reason at all. Yes some people are basically fucked in the head already without video games and with out drugs and just kill people for the hell of it.
> 
> But what I am saying that normal people who don't do illegal drugs don't have to fucking suffer because some dumb ass wants to rob a store for money for drugs or some guy snaps from doing a drug. How would if feel if someone robbed your home or killed your family just because of a drug?
> 
> ...



lmfao I'll inform you of something now that may shock you.  Alot of stick-up artists don't use drugs.  The thrill of the robbery is the drug.  I've known plenty of armed robbers that don't drink or smoke, but they're more than happy to stick a sawn off in someone's face and demand money.  You obviously don't know alot about how criminality works.


----------



## Filter (Jan 23, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes because you have met every single criminal throughout time and know they don't rob stores because of money for drugs. I am sure you have talked to them all and have been to every robbery scene ever in existence to prove this theory.

Also kind of hard to say people don't do something for some reason if you don't even live in the same country I do to even witness it.


----------



## Styles420 (Jan 23, 2009)

Filter said:
			
		

> Of course other people kill people over other reasons and sometimes no reason at all. Yes some people are basically fucked in the head already without video games and with out drugs and just kill people for the hell of it.
> 
> But what I am saying that normal people who don't do illegal drugs don't have to fucking suffer because some dumb ass wants to rob a store for money for drugs or some guy snaps from doing a drug. How would if feel if someone robbed your home or killed your family just because of a drug?
> 
> ...



But I'm right, aren't I?

And if you really have encountered enough druggies to support your views, then I pity you for only meeting the worst of the bunch. I didn't know anyone could have luck that bad (except me when it comes to women 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

There are plenty of people who do certain drugs, who are some of the coolest people to be around - whether they're high or not (and you usually can't tell the difference - my best friend back home is no different when he's high, although he says he feels better). I can think of at least 20 people that were good friends throughout school, and only after we graduated did I find out that they had been smoking for several years - and that I had hung out with them while they were high on more than a few occasions.

So it seems you've been hanging around the wrong people entirely, which leads me to wonder about the quality of the people you know who don't do drugs... are they really that much better?


----------



## WildWon (Jan 23, 2009)

Filter said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Marijuana: The most comm. Illegal drug, marijuana or ganja is a dry, shredded mix of flowers, stems, seeds, and leaves of from the naturally grown Cannabis sativa. *Though it is addictive is does have neurotic effects that can quickly damage the brain.*



I... but.... wow. That could not be more wrong. "...quickly damage the brain," ...what?! I don't have time for a full rebuttal right now, but holy wrong batman. Alcohol is worse than weed. Please give me ONE recorded instance of a person overdosing on weed. Give me one instance of someone "flipping out" due to weed.

"People say marijuana will lead to other drugs. No, the only thing marijuana leads to is carpentry."

I'll be typing up a long reply to all of this. But wow, i'm shocked at some of the replies in this thread.


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 23, 2009)

Many times robbers rob because there in a situation were they need to like say for their family to have food or something like.I understand you don't think drugs are good neither do i but if people choose to do them then that's their choice not mine or yours so let them.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 23, 2009)

Filter said:
			
		

> Of course other people kill people over other reasons and sometimes no reason at all. Yes some people are basically fucked in the head already without video games and with out drugs and just kill people for the hell of it.
> 
> But what I am saying that normal people who don't do illegal drugs don't have to fucking suffer because some dumb ass wants to rob a store for money for drugs or some guy snaps from doing a drug. How would if feel if someone robbed your home or killed your family just because of a drug?
> 
> ...



At the risk of sounding like an angry old man what about those who are displaced to a less obvious drain on society (the good people of the UK are presently funding my usenet subscription because I do not want to get an office job and all my abilities are in an area that is dead or dying (heavy industry/engineering)).
Equally while I agree the war on drugs is a war on the poor in many respects there are myriad examples of coked up business managers stealing and generally messing stuff up.
If we are going to argue monetary value of things stealing a pension fund or missing things you would not have because you are coked out of skull is far more damaging; no armed robbery in history (let alone one for fund a habit) has netted more than a few million (might have to adjust that for inflation) but somehow they stick in the public mind yet various managers have repeatedly drained 20 times that and are not remembered outside their circles.

Stealing someone wallet can piss them off but it is usually recoverable from, stealing a pension from someone tends to have a more long lasting effect.

@WildWon I believe there have been a few but it still numbers in the single digits, worldwide, in all of history and I think some of those were "death by misadventure". At this point people usually compare it to alcohol nobody would argue that it causes less deaths (this year as in 2009 I think my hometown can beat that).


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

Filter said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bill Hicks?


----------



## Glacius0 (Jan 23, 2009)

Funny stuff here. The bigger issue here though is not who is right or wrong. It's about admitting that your own opinion isn't always 100% correct. 

I've seen some pretty damn good arguments for both sides so anyone that isn't admitting at least some good points are made on the other side of the argument should start thinking about how fixed they are to one line of thought.

It is stubborn people like some of you that cause all this propaganda to happen and be effective in the first place. 

A friend of mine will never for his life try weed because his parents had some bad experiences with it. This is not a very reasonable thought because his parents hardly represent the whole world. He admits this and thus has no problem with anyone else using weed. If he was more like some of you guys he'd be preaching to everyone how they should stop using weed. 

Personally, I think MMORPGs can be dangerous. I know a lot of people that got addicted (myself included). For this reason I think you shouldn't play MMORPGs because there's a (admittedly small) chance you get addicted. For people that love games it's a more real danger than getting addicted to weed if you ask me.

Oh btw, 1+1=3 because I know a lot of people that say this. Who agrees?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 23, 2009)

I read the entire thread. I wish I joined sooner.

Funny how I was just talking about prejudice in morality class. Filter seems to have his mind set on the 'all illegal drug users are bad' thing.

Also, since when were drugs NOT socially acceptable? If I recall you could get cocaine in the 20th century just by buying a Coca-Cola drink. Even todays coca-cola has trace amounts of the stimulant.


----------



## Styles420 (Jan 23, 2009)

The main point of all this, the primary flaw, is that so many people on *both* sides of the argument continue to take things in a very black-and-white, all or nothing point of view. The reality of the situation is that there are all kinds of drug users, from criminal druggies who feed their addiction through illegal means, to normal addicts who just blow their hard earned paychecks on their habit, to the casual users who are perfectly capable of reasoning and deciding when to use their drug of choice and when to hold off in order to pay some bills.

I haven't smoked in about a year now, because I can't afford it at the moment - too many bills and not enough income (damn economy). I don't freak out or blow up at people. I have never considered stealing from anybody in order to get my fix. I have not "befriended" anyone I normally wouldn't associate with just to get high - although there have been plenty of opportunities for that. Not all of us "druggies" let the substance control us - there are plenty of us who are in complete control.

The people you are complaining about represent maybe 20% of all drug users. The majority of us might have a little difficulty deciding whether to buy a bag or that new game that just came out once in a while, but that hardly indicates a problem - that's no different than deciding between going to a movie or going to the amusement park for the day.

The world is not black and white, there are always varying degrees of everything that exists.


----------



## WildWon (Jan 23, 2009)

Filter said:
			
		

> Also kind of hard to say people don't do something for some reason if you don't even live in the same country I do to even witness it.
> 
> Yet he's responding from another country where the legality of marijuana is much closer to a slap on the wrist than a jail-able offense, and there's a lesser crime rate... hmm...
> 
> ...



Or Dennis Leary, can't remember exactly. But whats the difference?


----------



## Filter (Jan 23, 2009)

I made this thread to debate not to try to troll or just to piss people off or just to rant and argue. I want to share my opinions and hear others and say what I believe in return of theirs. Everyone in this thread including me are not correct about the subject its all opinions. I got no hard feelings between anyone here because of what they choose do or their opinions and I hope you don't towards me.

I have to go at the moment but I will read others post when I can.


----------



## Styles420 (Jan 23, 2009)

Filter, I have no problems with you - I just don't like to see the binary point of view, it's so rarely accurate. As I've said, you're right - about some drugs. But you can't group them all together, because not all drugs are created equal.

By my admission to being a pothead, I have officially been grouped in with heroin addicts and crackheads, at least by your apparent line of thinking. I know this to be far from the truth, because I've lived it - and I've known more crack heads and meth freaks than I care to admit. I even ended up trying each of them - just once - due to pressure from friends (I was more easily influenced in my younger years - I'm sure most of us were).

Yes, I tried crack once. And I didn't die, or get addicted. I didn't enjoy it either... well, maybe a little, but not enough to want to do it again. It was the same thing with meth - I rationalized and convinced myself to try it, thinking that the bright side would be that I would finally clean up my apartment. Instead, I spent 18 hours straight in front of my computer playing Diablo. So you see, the drug actually gave me the energy and focus I needed, but the video game provided the distraction that got in my way.

Don't get me wrong - I don't recommend crack or meth to anyone... in fact, if it weren't for the risk of legal trouble, I would tell anyone to leave even the alcohol alone, and just stick to weed - for all the reasons I've mentioned in my previous posts, and many more that I don't feel like typing out at the moment - but I will certainly write you a full essay on the subject, if you'd like.


----------



## gratefulbuddy (Jan 23, 2009)

To the op- 
the title of this thread should be- "I don't like drugs. Anyone want to argue about it?"


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 23, 2009)

Filter said:
			
		

> I made this thread to debate not to try to troll or just to piss people off or just to rant and argue. I want to share my opinions and hear others and say what I believe in return of theirs. Everyone in this thread including me are not correct about the subject its all opinions. I got no hard feelings between anyone here because of what they choose do or their opinions and I hope you don't towards me.
> 
> I have to go at the moment but I will read others post when I can.



Nobody is accusing you are trolling (yet) and thus far we have had a fairly good debate (lots of reason rather than slagging matches).

I would argue there is a correct answer but it is so complex (hands up he who totally understands biology from atoms up to full working machine and even then hands up who has enough data to predict what comes next) that limits are defined according to various methods (I say good science, others say magic book, others say a sky fairy told them, others base it on personal experience, others base it on the personal experience of others, others flip a coin.....). There are negatives and positives to all approaches (good science is hard to do, sky fairy is easy) but it seems that the current methods are less science than might be ideal.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 23, 2009)

Styles420 said:
			
		

> And if you really have encountered enough druggies to support your views, then I pity you for only meeting the worst of the bunch.



More likely he's met plenty of people who smoke pot etc but not even known it - if you met this guy and knew his views on pot would you bring up in conversation that you smoke a bit of weed?  No, so the only people he's experienced as "drug users" are those who take such harmful substances in such an irresponsible way that it's obvious at first sight they're a "drug user"


----------



## Maktub (Jan 23, 2009)

Gratefulbuddy: This far, Filter might have been more or less narrow minded but he's stood respectful. Please, don't turn this into a flame war.

Drugs are bad. Every single drug is bad in that it deteriorates the body. Even prescripted drugs do (kidneys suffer a lot from filtering an aspirin, for example). However, oxygen is bad too, and so is food. "Quod me nutrit, me destruit", anyone? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_radical_theory

Of course, we NEED food and oxygen to live. But what do we need to live for? To live for the longest time possible? There must be a point in living, and _part_ of it might be drugs or things that you achieve by drugs. Just as _part_ of it might come from reading, playing tvgames, doing some sport, having sex, making friends, studying, etc.

However, the OP's question differed from stablishing whether drugs are bad or not - he wanted to know why they're regarded as "cool". One of the reasons might be folly. People idealize what they don't know, and a lot more if the thing is forbidden. It happens with everything, not just drugs: sex, driving a car, drinking a can of beer... anything that's forbidden.  I, too, dislike people who admire things and brag on how cool they're for doing something. But drugs are far from the only thing people brag about to sound cool.


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 23, 2009)

Filter said:
			
		

> maduin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Theres a diffrence from meth and "pot"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that's like comparing a beer to smack way diffrent story.... you will never hear someone bragging because they got messed up on meth. It really depends on what drug your talking about I noticed sometimes people think "pot" is worse than it is.


----------



## geedub (Jan 23, 2009)

sorry i havent read the whole thread , as i dont see the point as each has their own opinion !so im very likely to repeat others !

the 2 worst drugs in the world are alcohol ( which was illegal at one time ) and nicotine ! but they are accepted by society as it is  ' legal ' , some people just seem to hung up on legalities , our emergency services ( uk ) are at breaking point every weekend due to alcohol , and the list is endless , fighting , criminal damage etc , the impact on our helth service aswell , and again list is endless ! 

yes i accept smoking weed is obviously gonna have an impact on health , but if it was legalised ( pretty much de-criminalised here ) the criminal impact is non existing ! also the government could make their profit and control it better , therefore freeing up our customs and police force to do more warranted work ! im sure even those like your self have to agree that the time and money wasted on chasing people that smoke weed is totally pointless , when all that time and money could be better spent on catching peodophiles , rapists , murderers etc  ( these are the fuckers we want off our streets ) not the weed smokers , which is generally done behind closed doors in their own home ! what harm is it doing ?

and also for anyone to say it leads to harder drugs , is talking through a hole in their arse ! i think you will find nearly all peoples first drug was nicotine or alcohol ! 

i could actually rant about this all day ! you also have to understand , that weed and meth / smack are light years apart ! if you want to have a drug debate , you have to include nicotine and alcohol !

sorry you asked why ! simple answer is its a release from their normal life / problems ! everyone has a release in one form of another !


----------



## Joey Ravn (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't do drugs, never will. I couldn't care less if %90 of the people in this thread think that I'm "narrow-minded" for not smoking pot. As for why they take drugs, dunno, not my biz. Live and let live. As long as they don't bother me, I won't bother them.


----------



## Styles420 (Jan 23, 2009)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> I don't do drugs, never will. I couldn't care less if %90 of the people in this thread think that I'm "narrow-minded" for not smoking pot. As for why they take drugs, dunno, not my biz. Live and let live. As long as they don't bother me, I won't bother them.



Narrow minded? You sound far from it. You choose not to do drugs, while accepting those who do - good job. Drugs aren't for everyone, just like video games, coffee and yoga (Though I don't recommend full contact yoga, it tends to be bad on the back... see? Every general category has more specific subgroups)


----------



## Sstew (Jan 23, 2009)

Im not going to do drugs at all, I have CF so anything smoked that isnt oxygen or prescribed meds would kill me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Lastly, I just got a realization of why drugs are bad, Anyone heard of the show Celebrity Sober House? Anyway, Ex-Drummer of Guns N Roses, Did some heroin on the show, and couldnt see/walk/talk correctly at all, I mean he was so high it took him like 6 minutes to open a door... 

then he gave up because the door was "broken".  The entire time I'm sitting there just in aww, of why you would do that to yourself, I mean, I've been diagnosed as severely depressed, and at times it'd be nice to smoke something and just lose my mind for a little while, but at the same time, the after effects are much worse then the high you get from the drug. i dont have anything against people that use drugs, thats your own decision, doesnt bother me at all so 
don't flame me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 23, 2009)

geedub said:
			
		

> sorry i havent read the whole thread , as i dont see the point as each has their own opinion !so im very likely to repeat others !
> 
> the 2 worst drugs in the world are alcohol ( which was illegal at one time ) and nicotine ! but they are accepted by society as it is  ' legal ' , some people just seem to hung up on legalities , our emergency services ( uk ) are at breaking point every weekend due to alcohol , and the list is endless , fighting , criminal damage etc , the impact on our helth service aswell , and again list is endless !
> 
> ...



Thus far I do not think anyone has been accused of being narrow minded for not wishing to personally do drugs, the narrow minded stuff was aimed at those who are not inclined to "Live and let live. As long as they don't bother me, I won't bother them.".

@Styles420 I should acknowledge your PM, my apologies for not doing it sooner.


----------



## Styles420 (Jan 23, 2009)

@Sstew - as has been said *repeatedly* on this forum, pot and heroin do not compare. Some would use the cliche "apples to oranges," but I think a more appropriate version would be "apples to racoons."


----------



## Sstew (Jan 23, 2009)

Styles420 said:
			
		

> @Sstew - as has been said *repeatedly* on this forum, pot and heroin do not compare. Some would use the cliche "apples to oranges," but I think a more appropriate version would be "apples to racoons."



Okay, I was just meaning them in the same sense which is they are both "Drugs" either way you look at it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Styles420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So are aspirins, would you consider them to be the same as crack?


----------



## Sstew (Jan 23, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Sstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I meant them under the fact that they are not "Drugs" that are helpful to the human body, "Bad Drugs" so to speak. Where as Tylenol, Asprins, Ect. are there to help your body ** Yes, I know you can OD on Prescription Meds** but they are meant to do good to your body. "Drugs" have many sub catagories, I know that, Hell I take 62 pills a day, I just meant that Heroin/Pot/Crack are all Drugs that are not helpful to your body is all. Quit flaming me.


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 23, 2009)

I say just let the people do whatever they want to.
If they believe that there's nothing wrong about taking drugs, I say let them take them and ignore them. It's they're fault if ever anything happens, or of they finally start to realize that they're unnecessary and usually lead to something fucking up.
If they believe that there is something bad about taking them, well be happy for them.


----------



## Styles420 (Jan 23, 2009)

Just so long as you understand... I think the only people who have come close to upsetting me on this forum are the ones who continue to group pot smokers with crack addicts etc. - not one of them has tried either drug, so they should at least accept that they don't know enough to even make such a comparison. Those that have tried both, I'm certain, would all affirm that it is by no means a fair comparison. But we all have our vices, be they smack, pot, or television. As the saying goes, "A man without vices doesn't have many virtues" (Correct me if I worded that wrong, but the idea is there).

I'm happy to say that my vice *isn't* something as bad as crack etc. - Hell, I'm proud that I'm not an alcoholic. Would I be better off if I wasn't attracted to smoking pot? Most likely - while it hasn't ruined my life, I can't deny at least a couple of occasions where I made the wrong decision when presented with the choice. I'm reminded of a time in early high school when I decided to smoke only an hour before going to work - thankfully, I was sober enough when I got there not to actually be a problem, but that was a close call. I go to work sober now


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao I didn't flame you at all, you posed a point of view and I posed a question towards.  I don't see any insults or an attempt to be rude in my post.  Getting back to the point though, there are lots of medicinal uses to pot.  It can help with nausea (sp?) in chemo patients, it helps to control tremors in certain illnesses (I think MD is one of them) and other similar things.  And again, you shouldn't class pot in the same category as heroin or crack.  Pot can be smoked in it's natural form, heroin and crack are heavily processed chemicals.


----------



## testicles (Jan 23, 2009)

*Why are drugs popular/cool?*
Simply because they _can_ be fun.

No need for walls of text to explain it.


----------



## WildWon (Jan 23, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> No, I meant them under the fact that they are not "Drugs" that are helpful to the human body, "Bad Drugs" so to speak. Where as Tylenol, Asprins, Ect. are there to help your body ** Yes, I know you can OD on Prescription Meds** but they are meant to do good to your body. "Drugs" have many sub catagories, I know that, Hell I take 62 pills a day, I just meant that Heroin/Pot/Crack are all Drugs that are not helpful to your body is all. Quit flaming me.



WHAT?! Pot isn't helpful?! There are more beneficial (read: healthy) uses for Marijuana than Tylonol. That's why there are places in the US that have it LEGALIZED for *medicinal* use. Hell, i have an example of a friend with MS (the disease, not the Windows company 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) that was losing feeling in her left leg and left (face) cheek. She started smoking based upon recommendation of a fellow MS friend, and she regained feeling in both. She'd be in a wheelchair now if it weren't for pot. Not to mention my wife's chronic back pain. She started smoking and she can SLEEP through the night, and wake up refreshed.

Try googling "pot medial benefits" and see what you find.

Weed is by NO means, lumped into the same category with man-made chemicals.


----------



## geedub (Jan 23, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> A question and possibly a redundant one as it was an example list but how many of those or indeed to move away from the preoccupation with statistics what kind of effect are such things having on society?
> 
> Personally if I were to ask the police force "what are you doing about xxxx?" I would rather have and sensible answer along the lines of we are targeting specifics than we made X arrests or X fewer arrests than this time last year.
> 
> This being said word coming down is that marijuana is going to end up as one of the more or less unenforced laws which is still not ideal as it is still available for harassment but better than it could be.



sorry if your looking for official fugures , you will have to google yourself , i mean you seem like an intelligent person , so im sure you can and will understand my point ! maybe not worded the best i'll grant you that !

so are you saying alcohol has no impact on society ? basically police and paramedics , casualty departments etc are preoccupied by drunks at the weekends ! so the rest of society is suffering ! not getting the service they require not getting the time, money ,and resources better used elswhere etc etc ! 

not wanting to get into another debate i'll finish here , personally i see this as common sense


----------



## Styles420 (Jan 23, 2009)

Heroin fun fact: Heroin was actually created by the US gov't as a replacement for morphine. They hoped it would be roughly 3 times as potent, but only one third as addictive. They screwed up.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

Styles420 said:
			
		

> Heroin fun fact: Heroin was actually created by the US gov't as a replacement for morphine. They hoped it would be roughly 3 times as potent, but only one third as addictive. They screwed up.



Erm, no.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 23, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cocaine: local anaesthetic.
Marijuana: glaucoma, cancer side effects treatment (stops nausea), some palsy reduction, (I will leave it to the others to continue on this one, suffice it to say there are quite a few well documented uses and is used medically).
Nicotine: acts in a similar way to Ritalin ( http://www.docguide.com/news/content.nsf/n...5256DDD004D95F8 ), a fairly good treatment for irritable bowel depending on who you speak to.
Alcohol: ignoring the red wine thing plenty of studies have shown beneficial effects.
Ecstasy (MDMA): started as a psychological drug as I recall, not sure if it is still used.
Heroin: also goes by the name diamorphine which is a legally available drug (although controlled).
Several of the drugs on that list that cropped up a few pages back are actually beneficial drugs.


It is not just prescription drugs: ODing on iron (as in dietary supplement) was one of the favoured methods of doctors to off themselves in a study I read (I will have to dig it up, something in the meantime though: http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/002659.htm ).

Also if that was a flame by your standards then I suggest you retreat from internet message boards for a while.

edit: @geedub I did not mean to imply alcohol has no effect, I was looking at the "rapists, murderers..." part and wondering what sort of effect they are actually having other than scaring people who read the daily mail.


----------



## testicles (Jan 23, 2009)

Styles420 said:
			
		

> Heroin fun fact: Heroin was actually created by the US gov't as a replacement for morphine. They hoped it would be roughly 3 times as potent, but only one third as addictive. They screwed up.


Heroin (diamorphine) was "invented" by the germans (bayer) - just as most drugs are/were discovered in europe (germany, switzerland etc).


----------



## WildWon (Jan 23, 2009)

Grr... stupid debate i can't really get into due to being at work... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's a quicky that i typed up in another window as to not stick around here too much >_>
--

There are two main reasons why marijuana is illegal in the USA. And they are both due to the government.

1. Weed was made illegal during prohibition, at the same time as alcohol. They destroy families. They make people do stupid things. They are unsafe. Yadda yadda. For some reason, alcohol was talked about and used enough behind the government’s back that they had to turn tail and say “Oh, whoops, we’re wrong.” They couldn’t do that with weed because then they’d be 100% wrong, and pride won’t allow that. (also, being 100% wrong would look VERY bad to the people in the nation, so they did it to prevent anarchy as well, but that’s another story.) So, they can’t re-legalize both, for fear of losing the peoples’ understanding that they know what’s best for their country. While it’s not cool, i can’t fault them, because they do need to keep some order, and turning tail on everything... well, they’d lose control.

2. look at the two organizations that are taxed to hell and back, that are BAD for people, but fund the government? Big Tobacco and Big Alcohol. So much of the US gov’t is funded by the taxation of these two HUGE businesses that any other possible threat to their livelihood (i.e. the almighty dollar) THEY will stop at nothing to stop the true understanding of a natural drug. Hell, if the US would legalize it, sell it under its watchful eye, and legalize it, we’d be out of our deficit so fast....... but then Big Tobacco and Big Alcohol would go under, and with the money they have coming in, they’ll stop it. Which is where a lot of money for anti-weed propaganda comes from as well.

I know this all sounds very “conspiracy” in my writing, but its a lot closer to the truth than you’d like to think.
I mean, if weed was such a bad thing... why is there an entire country that’s pretty much thriving on this horrid drug? And where’s the stories from Amsterdam of the weed binges of people dying and killing for their fix?

While i agree with other drugs being bad (yes, i’ve experimented with others, and even though i occasionally dabble with coke, i don’t recommend trying it... ever. Its not worth it.), marijuana has been thrown into the WRONG category.
--

That is all... dunno if i'll be able to post anymore today


----------



## geedub (Jan 23, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> edit: @geedub I did not mean to imply alcohol has no effect, I was looking at the "rapists, murderers..." part and wondering what sort of effect they are actually having other than scaring people who read the daily mail.



right gotcha !

you know aswell as me the government would never release any stats like this ! but obviously a lot of time and money that is getting wasted elsewhere has to have a serious and major impact ! yeah but i see where your coming from

but just my opinion !


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 23, 2009)

The problem isn't the natural drugs such as weed and cocaine which have health benefits and could be legalized for medical use, it's the problem with meth and crack cocaine (manmade) that gives drugs a bad name since they have no benefits and kill faster than the natural varieties.  Alcohol is good especially wine which can aid various functions including the heart if used in moderation.


----------



## coolmos (Jan 23, 2009)

Filter,

It seems you are not asking a genuine question. You're just here to preach about the dangers of drugs.

Some drugs are not dangerous, despite your slanted view.

People will try things because they can. Do you think it shouldn't be possible?
Why not ban swimming? It's very dangerous! You could drown!
What about driving a car? Electricity? Guns?

As long as you only have an effect on yourself, i don't care what you do. Marijuana or mushrooms are relative harmless. Visit us in the Netherlands and see for yourself.


----------



## Trolly (Jan 23, 2009)

Personally, I'm with you OP, I can't for the life of me understand why people do drugs. Even smoking, and to a certain extent getting drunk I cannot understand.
All are temporary thrills that, even if they're not hugely harmful, are certainly anti-productive. 

From as young as possible in the UK, teenagers will get drunk as much as they can, many will smoke, and over time a fair few can turn to drugs. It's escapism really, in all cases, and it annoys me. People just aren't satisfied with life, they want more, and sometimes it doesn't matter what happens to those around them as long as they get their little fix.
Of course, apart from the health effects, anything can be damaging to at least a certain extent when consumed to a large amount. For example, many of us are addicted to gaming, and usually make a small sacrifice in other areas of life when playing obsessively, such as work, social, hygiene, health or whatever.

It's a difficult one to generalise, the topic of drugs, as the effects on people, their uses and so on can be so varied. All are anti-productive anyway, and really a complete waste of time (though a lot of things in life are). The real reason I don't particularly like drunkards, smokers and drug-users is it's a sure-fire sign of weakness when you have to resort to abusing substances in order to have fun in life, it's a skill to be able to appreciate and be happy with what you have, no matter how bad things are. People bending to peer pressure is another pet hate too, which is another reason I don't particularly like the stuff.


----------



## Styles420 (Jan 23, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Styles420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erm, yes. My empty rebuttal supersedes your empty rebuttal now. Next?

(And yes, other countries may have been involved. But the intention was still there, and they still got it backwards. Crack, on the other hand, is rumored to have been created - by the CIA, was it? - in order to bring down black people in the ghetto back in the day, when racism was slightly stronger than it is today)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

Styles420 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heroin was created by drug companies hoping to stretch out their morphine a little more and make more profits.  During Volstead you couldn't buy beer but you could get heroin in the form of cough mixture off the shelf in a chemist.  It had nothing to do with the US Government.  Even going by conspiracy theories the CIA involvement in the durg trade didn't begin until the 60's, heroin was already big business for Italian-American organized crime by then.

I'm pretty sure crack started in Jamaica where the Yardies were looking to make cocaine affordable and increase their cash flow.  It was around in Jamaica for a good while before the crack explosion in the states as far as I know.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 23, 2009)

Escapism. Every recreational drug, activity, or interest has come out of humanity's need for escapism. When you play a video game you're getting pulled into a distant world that is different from your own. I could go on and on, but it always comes back to escapism. 

Life can be a difficult and terrible experience, just getting through a day at work at a job you dislike, just working 5 days a week only to have a couple to yourself and go back to the daily grind, having to deal with the restrictions of bills and taxes every day... life can be severely limiting to some. So they want a few moments to live outside of themselves, that's where drugs come in (or again, really anything).

And that goes for people who aren't in despair as well. Looking at the fictional character of Tony Stark/Iron Man and his wealth... When you've done everything money can do; when you've slept with the most beautiful women, climbed the highest mountains, conquered the most difficult markets... when you've done it all, and that all becomes "routine", the escapism of alcohol (in Stark's case) was all that was really left (and then superheroing, but that came later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Now personally I don't do drugs, and I rarely drink. Not because I have any particular moral stance against them, but because I've seen how my friends/etc live. It occurs to me that smoking marijuana (substitute with what you will) isn't really escapism when it becomes a part of your daily routine. At that point it's just another step in the daily grind, another moment of monotony.

Monday: Work 9 to 5, come home, slump on the couch, do some recreational drugs, eat, sleep > Tuesday: Repeat > Wednesday: Repeat > etc.

It always comes down to escapism, people attempting (and sometimes failing) to leave who they are, what they are, where they are, when they are, why they are and how they are behind. 

And to those who disagree, to those who think "It's just because they're fun". If you're not having enough fun without drugs, enough fun on your own, then you are by definition using drugs to _escape_ that lack of fun. Escapism.


----------



## Styles420 (Jan 23, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Styles420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You may be right. I would have to try to find my source of information again, and it has been a while... so maybe I got the details wrong. As for the reason why, it sounds like we almost agree - same basic underlying principal (official organizations mistakenly thinking they were doing a good thing), and since I can't remember where I got my info, I can accept your version of things until I can verify my version... Thanks for clarifying - your first response only lacked an explanation, but this sounds reasonable, and close enough for me to believe that my memory is likely incorrect.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 23, 2009)

Well its obvious this debate will rage for a while yet, I pretty much knew this topic would be an epic back and forth between people who condone the use of drugs and those who dont. Hence my inconclusive first post lol

Basically nobody can deny the war on drugs has been a massive failure. Personally I am convinced it is a fraud, it has solved nothing and made no positive impact since it begun several decades ago.

For those who are interested check out this documentary, American Drug War: The Last White Hope, its really excellent and eye opening.

More info on it here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_drug_war

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1033467/


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jan 23, 2009)

The war against pot has been a one sided war. the first laws on the books in the us were a guise meant to solve the Chinese and Mexican Immigrant problem that the federal gov't started. Federal opium laws for the Chinese immigrants on the west coast, and pot for the mexicans in the southwest.

The mexican immigrant issue has yet to be solved!

Fact: The banks of the potomac were once filled with wild hemp.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jan 23, 2009)

I wouldn't ever do a drug to look cool. I used to smoke pot, but I only did it because it was fun, and made me feel good. I could care less what people though about it though.  

I 100% believe it should be legal though, because the majority of pot smokers only smoke pot. Imagine how much money the USA could make if we grew and sold it with a high tax. But the lawmakers say, "Well, if we make pot legal we will have people nagging to make the others legal too." Such BS! I do think drugs like meth and heroin should be highly criminalized though, as they are truly destroy lives.


----------



## Calafas (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, I smoke, and I think i could fairly say I'm addicted to it.  It was my choice to start smoking, I had a down point in my life, and smoking just helped me get through it, calming me down.  Now I have friends that dont like me smoking, and i'm cool with that, they dont keep telling me I should stop, or anything like that, and im fine not smoking around them.  What annoys me is people telling me I should stop smoking, and actively trying to stop me.  I'm not a heavy drinker, I like the odd one now and again, and sure sometimes i'll go out and get smashed (ie, birthdays, christmas, new year).

Now I have friends who do weed too, they say it makes them feel better when they're down or whatever.  Now im fine with them doing weed, even doing weed around me (when we're outside), but none of them try to pressure me into trying it, as they know I dont want to (for personal reasons, explained later), and yeah, they are different when they're high.  One of my friends is overweight, and quite geeky, but when he's had a bit of weed, he's no longer a shy geek, he's still down to earth, but he's much more confident, and even more of a laugh to be around!

Now on the subject of drugs being dangerous, something related to drugs has affected someone close to me.  One of my friends, her older brother did weed for a LONG time.  He was totally cool when he was on weed, he didnt get violent (or try and steal my shoes, thanks).  But eventually he started getting problems, a big one being schizophrenia (cause by smoking excessive weed i guess).  Anyway, the time he had schizophrenia was a real strain on the whole family, and eventually, he died from it.  My friend and her whole family were completely torn up, and it was that friend that has convinced me never to try weed.  Now before you guys say anything, I know this isnt a common case, but it still happened to someone i know (probably by no-ones fault but himself, but still).  So I know how bad drugs can tear family apart, but also can alcohol, and video games (think boy who shot his parents over Halo3).  So although personally I dont take them, more the power to people who do, as long as they dont get carried away and can keep it (even a bit) under their control.  :]


----------



## Nocturnius (Jan 23, 2009)

“Herb is the healing of a nation, alcohol is the destruction.” “When you smoke the herb, it reveals you to yourself.” - bob marley - nuff said fools lol j.k i personally only have done weed. and i do not get addicted. Last time i ever smoked was a few years ago. I can't say what is so popular about drugs but.  many not all but many do it either of peer pressure or wanting to fit in with "friends" and such. Others, like my friend does it because of depression and to feel better about himself and let the worries be washed away. He doesn't over do it though.


----------



## Chopders (Jan 23, 2009)

I still don't know why people are trying drugs.
I mean, I wouldn't waste my time on those things. I don't drink... No illegal drug, I don't take aspirins when I have a hardhack... And no caffeine. 

By the way, those stuff are too expensive, I have way more saving my money for a better car or doing renovation on my house. Take a sheet of paper and do some math to estimate how much you spend per year on alcohol. And now other people said that I'm lucking to have money. ROFL.

Like almost everyone who respond to this thread (I hope), have finished their high school. This is not a secret for anyone. A lot of people are taking drugs and they have this entire cool atmosphere around this. But why? Wake up society, you are just smoking. 

Whatever, if people can feel better whit this, go for it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2009)

I just realized I meant to post why I thought most people think drugs are cool.  Here goes my explanation.

Drugs were stigmatized as being bad in either the 20's or the 30's (there was a large world meeting, if I remember right Africa called for the worldwide criminalization of pot).  Also snce the 20's the west has had this need to romanticize the bad guy.  Because people are taught that the bad guy is "cool" and because we're taught from an early age to "fit in" we want to be like the bad guy.  There's alot of things the geezer in the street just couldn't do that a real bad guy does but pretty much anyone can do drugs.  So the fringes who like to be a bit "shady" do drugs because it gives them an excuse to hang around with a "bad guy".  Then they can brag to their friends that they know a "bad guy" and give off the air that they themselves are a little "bad".

More and more people are becoming victims of the follower disease.  So therefore it's becoming more and more acceptable in a sligtly underground kind of way.  Plus, and as much of an old cunt it makes me sound to say it but you know it's true, Gangsta Rap is hugely popular amongst the single celled amoebas.  Gangsta Rap talks about how cool it is to smoke so therefore easily influenced sheep do it because they want to be just like their "hero".

There's one good thing about weed becoming more acceptable these days though.  At one point your only choice of supplier was a drug pusher.  They would do their best to convince you to try other stuff, and due to people being weak or just wanting to get the hell away from a drug pusher they'd give in.  Now you get people who deal only in weed, so people aren't having harder drugs pushed onto them.


----------



## Isaiah (Jan 24, 2009)

Drugs+Person+EPIC FAIL


----------



## sdnoob (Jan 24, 2009)

Students smoke pot in the stairs of the school's hallway... not cool.

personally i think people usually just choose to themselves or perhaps peer pressure is involved. no one can actually tell them to stop, so it will continue, but they really should choose better places to smoke.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 24, 2009)

peer pressure+bad friends+a whole lot of stuff = this


----------



## Zesu-chan (Jan 24, 2009)

I support marijuana. I'm against every other currently-illegal drug though.

People who use marijuana don't bother me in the slightest bit. Actually, they somewhat intrigue me, because I've never tried anything like marijuana. I've never even taken a puff from a cigarette, so being around people who get high on occasion is actually pretty interesting to me because I can ask them questions about it.

However, there's a difference between the casual users who I'm real friendly with, and the addicted trash that smokes in the school building. I like the friendly hippies, but the emo kids who are high during class really annoy me, especially if I have to partner with them for a project, because they really have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Styles420 (Jan 24, 2009)

Calafas said:
			
		

> Well, I smoke, and I think i could fairly say I'm addicted to it.  It was my choice to start smoking, I had a down point in my life, and smoking just helped me get through it, calming me down.  Now I have friends that dont like me smoking, and i'm cool with that, they dont keep telling me I should stop, or anything like that, and im fine not smoking around them.  What annoys me is people telling me I should stop smoking, and actively trying to stop me.  I'm not a heavy drinker, I like the odd one now and again, and sure sometimes i'll go out and get smashed (ie, birthdays, christmas, new year).
> 
> Now I have friends who do weed too, they say it makes them feel better when they're down or whatever.  Now im fine with them doing weed, even doing weed around me (when we're outside), but none of them try to pressure me into trying it, as they know I dont want to (for personal reasons, explained later), and yeah, they are different when they're high.  One of my friends is overweight, and quite geeky, but when he's had a bit of weed, he's no longer a shy geek, he's still down to earth, but he's much more confident, and even more of a laugh to be around!
> 
> ...



= false assertion that every drug+person will inherently be followed by EPIC FAIL

Math is far too concrete to be applied to this sort of thing, try using theoretical physics instead


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 24, 2009)

I can tell you why I think people think they are "cool".

When I was younger, 13 years old in 8th grade. I really wanted to try smoking pot. I really liked it for the couple months that I did it in. And when my friends and I would walk around school we used to feel like badasses because we smoked pot and we were "cool". I mostly smoked in summer and by the end of summer I stopped. I stopped basically because everytime I got high my friends either fucked with me or I felt paranoid. 

Im actually going to try it again in a couple weeks just to see if I like it or not. I probably won't like because I will feel paranoid and shit like usual, but this time I am going to be doing it with more mature friends then who I did it with last time.


----------



## damole (Jan 25, 2009)

People do drugs because they are smrt. Period.

No, I did not spell smart wrong. It's a reference.


----------



## Moots (Jan 25, 2009)

I wouldn't say drugs are cool. I do smoke, but won't touch anything else as its dangerous.

Pot while harmful to your lungs, and potentially to your brain. Can be fun if used responsibly, just as drinking is fun, when done responsibly.

Pot has recently been linked to Alzhiemers reversal, and prevention which is messed up, because pot is known to make you forgetful not the other way around.

I like pot, cause it relaxes me, and it often makes experiences more enjoyable.

Bad movies are better, good movies are often better, books, conversation (and im not talking about "Man have you ever notice how your hands are like tenticles) thats BS. I have legit good conversations with the people around me, often about politics, religion etc.

Food tastes better.

The biggest for me though is the outdoors. I love being outdoors, I am a hiker,  camper, swimmer, you name it. But man you sit on the bank of a lake near here, sunset style watching boats and being ripped and its an amazingly relaxed wonderful time.


----------



## silent sniper (Jan 25, 2009)

Hard drugs are the gate to hell.

Pot _can_ be the gate to the gate to hell, if you're an idiot at least.

I used to smoke pot every 2 days, but now I've cut back (only as a result of it making me dumb in math - tbh i'm doing better in every class except math since i started blazing, and i actually gained a _passion_ for history).

Most people who have done hard drugs have done pot.

Not even close to everybody who's done pot has done hard drugs.
Pot doesn't kill. And if you think it does, then fuck you and read something other than the fucking propoganda.


EDIT: i got an awesome idea, for all of us stoners here at 'Temp, we should make a "Pot Stories" thread and share our experiences


----------



## corbs132 (Jan 25, 2009)

Filter said:
			
		

> Constantly when ever drugs or a single drug is mentioned on TV/Internet/In Public people cheer or start talking about how good it is and how much they have done or have. I honestly don't see why you would be proud of doing illegal drugs or doing it even if it was legal.
> 
> For example if you watch some random stand up comic he will say something like "I just got done smoking a blunt" and they crowd will cheer because he said he smoked pot. I really don't see why people get so excited over it. And its not just on TV its in public such as schools and other places I will hear someone say something about drugs and then everyone around will explain in detail how messed up they got by doing the drug and how good it is.
> 
> ...


*hopes to god OP is troll*


----------



## Styles420 (Jan 25, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> I used to smoke pot every 2 days, but now I've cut back (only as a result of it making me dumb in math - tbh i'm doing better in every class except math since i started blazing, and i actually gained a _passion_ for history).



It's different for everyone, depending on how you are when you're sober. Math has always been my best subject, and I didn't do any worse when I started smoking. I still out-performed my peers, though not quite as well in one aspect - I used to be able to keep track of about 8 separate numbers, up to 9 digits each, but when I got to the point of overuse, I started having a hard time with that - so I couldn't do as much complex math in my head without writing anything down. Thankfully, that's gotten better since I learned to use in moderation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even when I was getting high everyday as soon as I woke up, I would still go to my college math class and out do the professor - he had to go for the calculator for simple long division. I'd have my head on the table while waiting for the class to catch up, so when he'd put a problem on the board, I'd crack one eye open, glance at the problem sideways (didn't bother to lift my head), and spit out the answer - before he had finished entering it into his calculator. By the end of that semester, he stopped bringing it to class and relied on me instead.


----------



## Taza (Jan 26, 2009)

I haven't read the thread yet - 8 pages, sheesh - but I'll add my own 2 cents to the first page:

Drugs are cool because they make you feel good, and feeling good is a reward of it's own.

And almost all drugs are safe in moderation; some, like weed, are safe even in incredible amounts of excess. A lot more of the societal harm is caused by the current prohibition than the actual effect of the drugs. Clean weed won't ruin your life without external influences - no matter how much you try - but opiates literally get harder and harder to take and get high without killing yourself the longer you use them.

Nevermind that opiates mess up my stomach. ;_;


----------



## layzieyez (Jan 26, 2009)

During the most exorbitant chemical era in my life I was double majoring in Japanese and English.  I only got my bachelor of arts in English while I didn't finish Japanese because I was getting divorced (5 credits short).  Drugs don't make you into anyone else.  If you were a loser to begin with, well, it will only become more obvious.  They're fun if you're in control.  If you're not and you were never in control of your life, then damn, son, you're fucked.  Drugs are not to blame.  Weak minds and weak constitutions should never attempt consumption of the powerful psychoactive chemicals available.  I know a guy who ate a sheet of acid and came out never able to compute simple math.  Seriously.


----------



## jaxxster (Jan 26, 2009)

jesus, alot of posts on this subject. All i can be bothered to type is that drugs effect different people in different ways. If youre already a bit of a nut job then the drugs will you multiply that. I have a lot of friends who do ket, skunk, pills n coke. None of them at all are a danger to society. I used to smoke skunk alot but i gave up because it made me lazy but i still would say some of the best times ive ever had are from those 2 years of being high. The only drug ive also taken is MDMA and i shouldnt be promoting the drug but id also have to say that it was a fun drug to try. Theres no harm in doing the occasional recrational drug if youre a steady, sociable person.

Btw, Crack, Heroine n meth are in a completly different class to coke, pills n weed.


----------



## Advi (Jan 26, 2009)

Anything besides pot is horribly bad, which makes it cool to use. case in point.


----------



## specht (Jan 26, 2009)

N00bz to lief who r still in hi sk00l think ti's k00l 2 smoke 5h17 cuz tehy dun kno teh long term effex of drugs.

Seriously though, the psychological part of drugs being cool and not harmful(not the affects but the thought behind it) are used by people to justify an addiction or give reason to continue to do something they like without acknowledging the harmful long-term effects.


----------



## mewcuss (Jan 27, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> All i can be bothered to type is that drugs effect different people in different ways. If youre already a bit of a nut job then the drugs will you multiply that. I have a lot of friends who do ket, skunk, pills n coke. None of them at all are a danger to society.
> 
> This is true, altho not just nut jobs tho but those with 'addictive personalities' as well as other types. You know who you are!
> 
> ...



Are you sure you gave it up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anywayz, drugs aren't cool.....but smoking them sure is. 
You ever seen a film called Clerks? Who were the cool guys? The OAP? Those two whiney clerks? Or was it the two quick talking, smooth walking, bong toting, drug smoking street dealers? 

And yes (before you ask) I smoke all my drugs, even beer and vitamin pills (its the hit, maaaaaan!)


----------



## ZetraEX (Jan 27, 2009)

If you take drugs, you are bound to cause SOME kind of problem to the things around you. OR you will only ruin yourself.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 2, 2009)

"Winners Don't Use Drugs" said the start up screens of arcade machines in the late 80s.

Clearly not true
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/7864011.stm
US swimming star Michael Phelps has admitted to "regrettable behaviour", after a UK newspaper published a photo of him apparently smoking cannabis.


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 2, 2009)

Canabis is an odd drug in comparison to the others. Its a very widely accepted drug i feel. Alot of people smoke it reguarly and its just like those of us who have a drink during the weekend or in the evening. Everyone has thier vices.


----------

